# ACSI camping questions.



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi, starting from zero knowledge of the scheme I’m afraid

I am leaving on a 4 month trip and had planned to get an Asci camping guide and take advantage of their off season discount system. A first for me. I normally use Aires etc and wild camp although this time I will be in areas when I would prefer secure pitches sometimes.

Am I right in thinking that I will need the 2014 edition from January on? I have made enquiries and the new edition will not be out before we leave. 

Will I be able to buy it in large bookshops in Europe? If I do it obviously will be in the local language. How easy would it be for me to use if I master the key?

Alternative I suppose would be to have it posted to a Poste restante.

All in all do you is it worth it for Jan to April?

Dick


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Asci camping questions.*



Glandwr said:


> Am I right in thinking that I will need the 2014 edition from January on? I have made enquiries and the new edition will not be out before we leave.


Yes. It should be out in the next 2 weeks I would think. You could have it posted direct to a campsite by Vicarious Books. We had ours posted to Portugal and it arrived within a few days.



Glandwr said:


> All in all do you is it worth it for Jan to April?


Yes definitely. At some sites you can save the cost of the book in one night.

JohnW


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I've already ordered and paid for my 2014 card direct from ASCI.
If it helps you can have my old 2013 books while having your card posted out to you!


----------



## cody (Dec 28, 2010)

another very good book is the Reise Mobil which you can purchase now and does not change much and good value for money
cody


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Asci camping questions.*



Glandwr said:


> Will I be able to buy it in large bookshops in Europe? If I do it obviously will be in the local language. How easy would it be for me to use if I master the key?
> 
> Dick


Not sure about book shops but I've seen it in MH & caravan shops in Germany & Holland, & I think in France.

I wouldn't have thought using a foreign language version would be a problem, if you have some of the language, or can use an old English language version for comparison.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

there are very few acsi camp sites open through the winter months we didn't think it was worth it for November to Febuary.

joe


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

joedenise said:
 

> there are very few acsi camp sites open through the winter months we didn't think it was worth it for November to Febuary.
> 
> joe


It depends where you are going, many around the Med are open all year.

We spend most of our time on aires but still find the Acsi card good value.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Italy, Sicily, Greece and possibly Turkey.

Dick


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

joedenise said:


> there are very few acsi camp sites open through the winter months we didn't think it was worth it for November to Febuary.
> 
> joe


Certainly can be limited in France, but not elsewhere. We took our first ever motorhome trip in January February had no problem getting sites.
Fewer sites open in Italy, but they are about.

Sue


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Was looking in France as only had a couple of weeks over Christmas


Joe


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

It's good to have - there is a minimum standard of service which includes access to a shower every day as part of the deal and an EHU. Some site owners are a bit sniffy because they can't charge their normal rates. We had one site that wouldn't put us on a pitch overlooking the river because we were ACSI.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Definitely one of our must haves. Some sites we have been on actually have copies of it for sale in their reception. We also get the clubcard as it saves having to leave passports in receptions. every site we have been on will actually accept the clubcard instead of the acsi card from the book so maybe last years book and this years clubcard would suffice!!! We have already ordered both for next year.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Glandwr,

You can pick up a book in most European countries. From my experience it's usually the full guide to all ACSI inspected sites rather than solely the discounted ones, but that's not a problem so long as it contains the card AND is for the relevant year - check before buying!

As others have said, it will be in the local language, but easy enough to understand the key. Alternatively, ask Vicarious Books to post it to a location abroad. The latest missive from Vicarious says that it will be out early December.

Roger


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Why not take up the offer here of a 2013 (English version) copy which will give you an English language description of the keys so if you do manage to get hold of a 2014 copy on the continent it will be simple to use.

You will need a 2014 card but sometimes campsites will accept an outdated card - but don't rely on it.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

I wouldn't go on a winter tour without mine. You can save the cost of membership the first night.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

As others have said, officially the ACSI discount card system works for each calendar year.

But if you get totally stuck, just get a 2013 ACSI guide book (which contains the 2013 discount card) from ebay - they are going for next to nothing there now.

That'll give you the guide, which lists all the campsites across Europe that accept ACSI.

In my experience, when checking-in many of them don't actually ask to see your card so you could blag it.........or just give the site a ring beforehand to see if they'll accept your 2013 card, on the basis that your 2014 one is waiting for you back in Blighty when you get home there (ahem)


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Been using ACSI for ten years now and it must have saved me hundreds in that time, for example last year we stayed on a site in Albir Spain for three nights at 16 euros a night an English couple who were away for a month didn't have or heard of ACSI and they paid 28 euros a night. Must have IMHO.

Phil


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

when is ACSI book due out as I need to order their CCI card straight away as leaving Jan 4th?
Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It makes good sense to have it on direct debit

Cheaper and you don't need to remember to order it

I also have the old books for them and the cc sites. I usually leave them on the campsite along with the novels etc

Aldra


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We have ours on direct debit but as we are leaving 17th Dec the 2014 version probably won't arrive in time but what we have found is if you go into the campsite reception with the last years in your hand they automatically charge the reduced fee. Only one site in Spain has asked for an up to date card so we left and found a site less than a mile further on which was a lot cheaper and not so tacky.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

chrisgog said:


> when is ACSI book due out as I need to order their CCI card straight away as leaving Jan 4th?
> Chris


We ordered ACSI book and their equivalent of CCI at the end of October. Book due by end of Dec but card arrived within 3 days.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Do you find you can get a discount with the members card? The reason I ask is we had the card for one year and found quite a lot of sites wanted the card from the book cover before they would give us any discount, needless to say we never bother with it now.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Greygit
The members club ID is a Camping Carnet (CCI) which substitutes your passport for identification at reception etc. We are attending CCC wintersun rallies in Spain and it is compulsorary to have a CCI card for this. The ACSI one is cheaper than CCC.

cHARLIEVAN
dID your new card start date show JAN 2014 when you ordered it as ours is current until then?
Chris


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

cHARLIEVAN
dID your new card start date show JAN 2014 when you ordered it as ours is current until then?
Chris[/quote]

There is no start date on the Club id card but expiry date is 12/2014.
Since having the club id card since it was introduced I have never had to produce the card from the book at any participating campsite. They have always accepted the club id.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

thanks charlievan


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Just went to order ID club card and it implies its an automatic renewal. Cant remember doing that last year so still unsure whether to order or wait? 
Last year renewal emails went out 3rd December
chris


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

http://www.acsiclubid.co.uk/en/about-acsi-club-id/important/l2-n2285.2287/


----------

